# Why were all the Colnago threads deleted?



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

see title....


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Click the "Colnago" in the forum address link chain above to go into the Colnago sub-forum.

Sadly, as you note here, it's a ghost town. Was just thinking about this the past two days actually. With Colnago leaving Europcar... I don't see anyone talking about their bikes much.

So anyway...

Now that you're in the Colnago sub-forum, click the "Search Forum" in the upper right and then just click the search button without entering anything in the window. It defualt selects the radio button for show threads. 

You'll get what you're after there.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

You can also go down to the bottom of the main Colnago page and expand the date rnage you want to see threads from (I have had to do that on a couple of threads). Expand it to 1 year or something like that and you should be able to see whatever you are looking for.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> Click the "Colnago" in the forum address link chain above to go into the Colnago sub-forum.
> 
> Sadly, as you note here, it's a ghost town. Was just thinking about this the past two days actually. With Colnago leaving Europcar... I don't see anyone talking about their bikes much.
> 
> ...


Thanks. 
There's not much to talk about. C60 geometry is the same as c59 geometry. They don't engage in much flash-in-the-pan concepts. I see Colnago's from time to time on the road. Doesn't look like their sales vary very much from year to year. Seems to be more Colnago chatter on U.K. and intl forums than in the U.S.


----------

